# Prison



## deja vu (Nov 6, 2007)

Philippines - December 2006


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow! Those are really powerful. I think the b&W works well.


----------



## altyfc (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots - the first and the third are my favourite.


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 6, 2007)

the third is a good one, i like it mucho.

BUT, none of the others stand close to it.


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 6, 2007)

i like the first, reminds me of where's waldo


----------



## outlandishogle (Nov 10, 2007)

i really like the one with the guy holding the gun. i dont want to be at the other end of that barrel


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 11, 2007)

how were you able to take those shots?

they are great!


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow!! Those shots make me thankful to live were I do..

If I ever get locked up it will be better than freedom in some countrys


----------



## deja vu (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks a lot for ur comments. 

It was not really easy going inside. but luckily i had some connections which brought me inside... otherwise i could have been very difficult.


----------



## delizo23 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey thats the philippines


----------



## TheMoneyPit (Nov 29, 2007)

I love the guy with the gun in the foreground of the 2nd shot. great shot


----------

